# Map / Mapeditor



## Derida (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir heute mal etwas Gedanken über die Map im allgemeinen und den Mapeditor gemacht.
Folgendes kam dabei herraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Derzeit hat die Map nur "eckige Kästchen" zu bieten die sich farblich unterscheiden, das ist nicht wirklich übersichtlich und eine Legenede gibts es auch nicht, da besteht nachhol Bedarf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Laufe des Tages kamen da so einige "alte" *g* Gedankengänge wieder hoch (und auch der dazugehörige "Arbeitsdrang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), hier das Resultat:

(denkt euch den weißen hintergrund der Bilder einfach transparent)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Icon für "normale" NPCs (Questgeber, NPcs die einfach nur rumstehen und nen Namen haben etc.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Icon für "normale" Monster




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Icon für Elite- und Meisterelite Monster




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Icon für alle NPCs die Handel betreiben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Icon für alle Ausbider(Lehrer)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Icon für Stallmeister




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Icon für den Auktionator




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Icon für Spielmänner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Icon für Bankmeister


Hier ein kurzer Cut in der Liste, mehr dazu weiter unten ... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - (Quest) Objekte mit denen man interagieren kann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - alles was auch InGame ein Fahne auf der Karte hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Eine kleinere Stadt die nicht auf der IG-Map verzeichnet ist und/oder ein kleines Dorf etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Orte die einen Namen tragen aber nicht auf der IG-Map verzeichnet sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Marktsteine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Eingänge zu Instanzen / Dungeons




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Briefkästen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Schmieden / Werkbänke / Öfen etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Wahrsagerteiche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Spiegelteiche

So, und hier noch ein "neuer" Editor Mode... sollte die Arbeit um einiges erleichtern und auch viel Verständlicher machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was haltet ihr davon ?

Liebe Grüße,
Derida


----------



## Myronn (22. Mai 2007)

Also aussehen tut das super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Frage an die Technik ist, ob das umsetzbar ist?


----------



## Crowley (23. Mai 2007)

Bitte nicht böse sein, ich habe einige Beiträge in diesem Thread gelöscht, um einen Streit zu verhindern. Ich werde morgen auf die Streitfragen eingehen.

Gruß und gute Nacht,
Marcel


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. Mai 2007)

Sieht auf jeden Fall klasse aus.
Und erleichtert die Übersicht.

Aber das sind doch die original Bild-Dateien aus dem Game, oder?
Darf man die einfach so verwenden oder muss da noch nachgefragt werden?

Wäre aber auf jeden Fall dafür, erleichtert einfach das Zurechtkommen mit der Karte und bietet Wiedererkennungswert.


----------



## Myronn (29. Mai 2007)

Diese Icons werden weltweit von unterschiedlichen Seiten bereits benutzt. Sollte unproblematisch sein... Aber kann man sicher vorab auch klären


----------

